# Lampe scouting from 7/16 game



## Laydensucks (Jun 5, 2003)

Now I admittingly stole this from a reliable source from another board. He was in attendance during the game....


Maciej Lampe -Anyone that says this guy is going to be a bust is a moron. He turned out to be just like what we expected. Young! In the first half he had some easy shots but missed them either because of nerves or a bump from a defender. Late in the first half he made a nice move in the post and that seemed to change his entire attitude. From that point on he was a different player. The guy can play the post. He has nice moves, good footwork but is easily bumped off his shot. That will come with strength. He seems to like the baby hook and the one handed runner across the middle(ala Patrick). He is very fluid, can pull up off the dribble, and is too quick for these weak summer league big men, but lacks the explosion you see in guys like Garnett etc. He got a shot anytime he wanted it. If he was a year in the NBA, had some confidence and strength he may have shot 12-14 instead of 6-14. Be patient with him. His J is a thing of beauty. Him and Frankie were running the pick and pop to perfection, although he needs to learn how to set stronger picks. He would have gotten more shots but the coaching staff had a different strategy(more on that later). His biggest weakness right now is strength. He fights on the boards, but he was getting pushed around pretty easily. By the way, no way is he 270 lbs.
:naughty:


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

He is only 18. He is going to get soooooo much better. We got ourselves a playa folks!!!:yes:


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Saw him for the first time tonight*

have to admit I was wrong, at 18 he is going to be real good at 20.

He is not as slow as I though, has a big body that will get stronger.

Knicks got themselves a steal.


----------



## superknickfan (Jul 2, 2003)

so happy the pro scouts like him

he will change this team around

like i said

east coast dirk


----------



## Tapseer (Jun 13, 2002)

18...that's it in a nutshell. He is young and still has so much to grow. But he has size, can run up and down the court, and if can just slow his game down a little he could be better. I have watched him play yesterday 7/17 game, and saw that he left alot of points on the floor. Baskets right by the hoop, he missed because he rushed the shot. In a minute, those little lay-ups should be dunks, as he gets stronger and more agressive. Just have to remember he's 18, just turned as a matter of fact.


----------



## superknickfan (Jul 2, 2003)

his future is really unlmimited


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

That's a relief. I was afraid he dropped so far because all the teams who worked him out found some deep, unfixable flaw in his game. Dunno if he'll be as good as Dirk because I don't think he has that kind of athleticism, but that's a pretty high standard.

At 18, with inside-outside skills, size, drive and quickness, he'll be okay.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Do any of you Knick fans know where the situation with Lampe and his buyout from his European team is as of now. If he could get free from his contract and practice solely with the Knicks I believe it will greatly benefit Lampe. He is a good player who could be outstanding in a couple of years. If he could develop some great handle and some quickness then he would be a force to be reckon with. 


Doesn't Larry Bird remind all of you of Dirk Nowitzki????


----------



## superknickfan (Jul 2, 2003)

maybe dirk of bird as bird is first


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

Dude that made no sense at all. Specify what you just said.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>C-MO 22 LD</b>!
> Dude that made no sense at all. Specify what you just said.



I think he means that Larry bird entered the NBA before Dirk and that you should edit your post to reflect that timeline.


Dirk isn't anywhere near larry, both can shoot real well, and both have an insanely quick release time. However bird could defend, make plays, had incredible court sense and vision ,and had more heart than dirk .

I just hope that Lampe becomes more rounded out than dirk, so far though he sounds terrific, a bigger badder bernard king, with better defense.


----------



## tpolish (Feb 25, 2003)

> Doesn't Larry Bird remind all of you of Dirk Nowitzki????


Yeah that is like saying doesnt michael jordan remind you of lebron james.
And larry bird is way better than Dirk will ever be. And that isnt a knock on dirk either because Bird was just such a great player. It would be great to see Lampe be as good as Dirk one day.


----------



## Thorgal (Feb 1, 2003)

Another very nice game of Lampe: 25pts/11rebs/10-18 FG.

Guys, he's improving by each game. Finally seems to get adjusted to NBA game and starts torching his opponents. He'll be damn good in 2-3 three years.

Obviously better than Skita(the last year's one) IMO.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Is it true that Lampe has poor leaping ability? It was rumored before the draft that Lampe couldn't dunk the ball. From the few highlight clips I've seen, it looks like Lampe hardly jumps.

It's awfully hard to score around the basket in the NBA without a good jump.


----------



## Laydensucks (Jun 5, 2003)

*Lampe and dunking*

I"ll tell ya Ive seen him play in about 4 summer games and have yet to see him attempt to dunk the ball. He must be able to, but seems to prefer to lay the ball in rather than throw it down. I would like to see him atttack the rim! He seems to be a little flat footed around the basket. He doesn't seem to have any spring in his jump, unlike Chaparka of the Suns.:jump:


----------

